# Return from the "Wheels n Cables Side"...



## Triple C (Sep 1, 2014)

In 1971 or 1972 I bought my 1st recurve - a Shakespeare.  I don't remember the model.  Only that it was black with wide limbs and very short.  I never was very good with it and fortunately...for the deer, never saw a deer while hunting.  (In Hall County they were very few are far between back then.) When the compounds came along I cast it aside and bought me a Bear Whitetail II.  Never slung an arrow at a deer with that bow either.

Fast forward 18 years to 1990.  My boys are now 13 and 12 and all about hunting.  Bought them both a Martin Lynx bow and myself a Martin Firecat.  Thus began our journey of bowhunting that continues to this day.  Many, many memories of chasing whitetails with bow in hand with both of my boys while they were growing up.  They now both have trad bows but I never took the plunge until last week.  I've shot quite a bit with an Archery Traditions longbow we keep at the farm but never took it to the woods.

A few months ago, I decided to purchase a new trad bow.  It came in last Friday.  I spent all weekend at the farm slinging arrows and WOW!  What a thrill.  Here's a few pics of my bow:








This is my 3rd group at 10 yds with the new bow.  Still a ways to go before I gain enough confidence to take it to the woods but heading in the right direction.


Looking forward to getting know a few of you trad guys and sharing my journey into the trad world with you.  Bout the only one I know on the trad site is Stan.  He and I played baseball together for a number of years when I was growing up.  What a joy to find him on here!

We have a nice piece of property in Oglethorpe County that my sons and I manage for timber and wildlife.  Lots of pigs and some decent deer as well.  I will definitely be slinging a few arrows at a pig in  the coming weeks!  Looking forward to learning from many of you guys!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful bow, good luck with it


----------



## Dennis (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## robert carter (Sep 1, 2014)

Fine bow!! Good hunting,RC


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice. Awesome bow, hope to see some updates. Good luck!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Looking forward to hopefully contributing in the weeks and months ahead!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2014)

Good looking bow, Best of luck man!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 1, 2014)

Love those Ironwood bows.  Good luck with it this year.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome Back!  I love it when a compound shooter comes over from the "dark side"(lol).  Maybe the mods won't ban me for my prejudice this time.  Beautiful bow.  You will have fun learning it and then hunting with it.  It also ain't as much work carrying a trad bow as it is one of those heavy machines some guys (including my son) still hunt with.  I'm just up the road in Cartersville, Al33 is just down the road in Marietta, and there are a couple other trad shooters scattered around you fairly close by.  You run into any problems shooting give us a holler.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a really nice bow. To me that's their best looking recurve. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 1, 2014)

Beautiful bow !
Stick with it and remember, practice, practice, practice ! It's all memory and hand and eye coordination. Next thing you know, you'll be building your own arrows...and on and on and...


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 1, 2014)

You said you would like to get to know some trad guys. We have a TBG hunt at coopers creek in sept. and one at cedar creek in October. Also the Horse creek hunt in late Oct, and Chickasawhatchee in Jan. Maybe you and your boys could make one of those. If you don't feel ready to hunt with it yet, they'll be plenty of campfire sittin and eatin happening


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 1, 2014)

She turned out real good Anthony .  Takes practice , practice , practice. But of course you know that and practice with a stick bow is fun. Are you going to put a bow quiver on it?
Good luck


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2014)

Clipper said:


> Welcome Back!  I love it when a compound shooter comes over from the "dark side"(lol).  Maybe the mods won't ban me for my prejudice this time.  Beautiful bow.  You will have fun learning it and then hunting with it.  It also ain't as much work carrying a trad bow as it is one of those heavy machines some guys (including my son) still hunt with.  I'm just up the road in Cartersville, Al33 is just down the road in Marietta, and there are a couple other trad shooters scattered around you fairly close by.  You run into any problems shooting give us a holler.



Thanks Clipper!  Is there a range around this area?  Plan on shooting on the patio during the week.  Most fridays, I head to the farm for the weekend but need to find a place to shoot around Acworth during the week.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2014)

Todd Cook said:


> You said you would like to get to know some trad guys. We have a TBG hunt at coopers creek in sept. and one at cedar creek in October. Also the Horse creek hunt in late Oct, and Chickasawhatchee in Jan. Maybe you and your boys could make one of those. If you don't feel ready to hunt with it yet, they'll be plenty of campfire sittin and eatin happening



The Chickasawatchee sounds like a possibility in Jan.  Hopefully I will be somewhat proficient by then.  My boys are headed to CO in a couple of weeks for a DIY archery elk hunt.  My youngest has gone every Sept. for 8 or 9 years and oldest will be making his 3rd trip.  Youngest has taken 1 elk and 1 muley over the years and oldest is hoping to get his 1st.

Any TBG folks go to the Flint River WMA archery hunt in November after Thanksgiving?  My boys go each year on that hunt.  I'm planning on joining them this year.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2014)

Blueridge said:


> She turned out real good Anthony .  Takes practice , practice , practice. But of course you know that and practice with a stick bow is fun. Are you going to put a bow quiver on it?
> Good luck



Thanks Stan!  Yes, I had them add quiver inserts during the build.  Ordered all my gear from 3 Rivers including the quiver.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 2, 2014)

Lookin good. That is the one BW model I have never shot, might scoop one up one day. Saw several guys shooting those at our NGT shoots. Great bows.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Sep 2, 2014)

Man!  When you take a plunge, you go all out.  LOL
Very nice bow and best of luck to you.....


----------



## Triple C (Sep 2, 2014)

Steve-ALA said:


> Man!  When you take a plunge, you go all out.  LOL
> Very nice bow and best of luck to you.....



Sometimes it's a blessing...sometimes it's a curse!  Kinda covered my bet on this one.  Both my boys are avid trad shooters and my 10 yr old grandson shoots his own little recurve.  You should see him pull one arrow after another from his back quiver and shoot his bow.  He's really good and won't be too long before he's big enough for a hunting weight bow.  Had our farm inscribed on this bow instead of my name knowing that one day...good Lord willing...it will continue to be used within the family and hopefully on the same piece of land.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 2, 2014)

Triple C said:


> Thanks Clipper!  Is there a range around this area?  Plan on shooting on the patio during the week.  Most fridays, I head to the farm for the weekend but need to find a place to shoot around Acworth during the week.



Sorry, but I don't shoot ranges so I don't know of any in the Acworth area.  I Googled up the below link that may interest you: http://prca.cobbcountyga.gov/archery.htm.
If you will visit this forum regularly you will be amazed at what you will learn.  It will also keep you enthused about your shooting and hunting.  
I would advise you not to put off hunting until January just because you don't think you shoot good enough.  If you can hit the vitals of a deer at 10 yards consistently you are good enough to hunt, because that is the distance you want to take most of your shots.  Shots over 15 - 18 yards are risky because the deer has plenty of time to jump the string, so even if you can shoot a 4" group at 25 yards your chances of making a clean kill are pretty slim.  The most important thing right now is to get good form and have fun.  After you get to be a better shot having fun should still be high up you list.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 2, 2014)

As much as I hate to say it I have not been practicing as much as I should and if my groups don't improve real soon, I'm putting the training wheels back on.  My groups are too wide right now and ethically I may have no choice.  I hate the idea of carrying that heavy monster, but gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Sep 3, 2014)

Good to see you on here Triple C.  We had talked about trad bows on QDMA forums a while back.  Glad to see you are getting into it more.  That is a great looking bow.  I gave up my wheels a couple of years ago and it has truly made hunting more fun.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 3, 2014)

ALwoodsman said:


> Good to see you on here Triple C.  We had talked about trad bows on QDMA forums a while back.  Glad to see you are getting into it more.  That is a great looking bow.  I gave up my wheels a couple of years ago and it has truly made hunting more fun.  Good luck to you.



Thx ALwoodsman!  Love what you are doing with your property over there!  Follow your habitat progress on the other site.  I'm gaining confidence by the day...(8 to 10 yds).


----------



## Clipper (Sep 3, 2014)

trial&error said:


> As much as I hate to say it I have not been practicing as much as I should and if my groups don't improve real soon, I'm putting the training wheels back on.  My groups are too wide right now and ethically I may have no choice.  I hate the idea of carrying that heavy monster, but gotta do what I gotta do.


Check your form!  Somebody close to Forsyth would be willing to watch you shoot if you so desire.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 3, 2014)

Good stuff. Might as well learn to swim...cause ya done jumped in.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 4, 2014)

Clipper said:


> Check your form!  Somebody close to Forsyth would be willing to watch you shoot if you so desire.



I think I'm just trying to shoot too many bows.  I'm going to pick the one I'm grouping better with and sling a few hundred arrows this week until it comes back in.  Hopefully the long bow will beat out the recurve.  My teenager took my regular bow so I had to pull out the older ones and I'm pulling more weight than I'm used to.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 6, 2014)

Found my problem, I was aiming.  Got frustrated then just started shooting, snap shooting is how it's been referred to me as my style.  10/12 within 6 inch group 2 flyers are warped arrows.  Alcohol burner will fix those tonight.  Then the broad heads will get tuned and sharpened.  No training wheels for me.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 6, 2014)

trial&error said:


> Found my problem, I was aiming.  Got frustrated then just started shooting, snap shooting is how it's been referred to me as my style.  10/12 within 6 inch group 2 flyers are warped arrows.  Alcohol burner will fix those tonight.  Then the broad heads will get tuned and sharpened.  No training wheels for me.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 9, 2014)

Been slinging arrows with the new bow every afternoon after work.  Happy to report that groups are getting tighter and tighter.  Left Al's last Thursday with one pointer from him that's working pretty well..."Focus on drawing your elbow back rather than your fingers"...

1st pic is my 2nd group from 9 yds.
2nd pic is my 3rd group from 9 yds.

Really enjoying the transition back to traditional.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 9, 2014)

Anthony, you better start shooting at different targets for your arrow's sake.  great shooting!!!!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 9, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Anthony, you better start shooting at different targets for your arrow's sake.  great shooting!!!!



Wasn't that good today.  Funny what a difference a day can make.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2014)

If you really want to increase your range,focus and be more in tune with hunting shots..meaning less repetition get you a judo point and walk around shooting stuff. It helps a lot.RC


----------



## Dennis (Sep 9, 2014)

robert carter said:


> If you really want to increase your range,focus and be more in tune with hunting shots..meaning less repetition get you a judo point and walk around shooting stuff. It helps a lot.RC



And its more fun too!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 9, 2014)

robert carter said:


> If you really want to increase your range,focus and be more in tune with hunting shots..meaning less repetition get you a judo point and walk around shooting stuff. It helps a lot.RC



Amen! And take only one arrow .


----------



## Triple C (Nov 9, 2014)

*Magical Saturday at the Triple C Farm...*

The conversion from compound to traditional has been a learning curve for me.  1st came the hours and hours of shooting at the target.  Confidence soared as I became proficient at hitting the rings on the target.  Then the reality of a live deer proved to be more than a target.  After going 0 for 2 on deer over the past few weeks, I arrived at the farm Friday afternoon looking forward to my next encounter.  My youngest son, Brooks, arrived not long after me.  My oldest son and his family would arrive a little later in the afternoon.

I decided to sit with my grandson Saturday morning.  2 years ago he took his 1st buck...a nice 6 pt on this same weekend.  We headed out to the same food plot where he shot his 1st buck.  Low and behold...he did it again.  It was the best hunt of my life!  We watched this bruiser chase does below the food plot in the pines for about 20 minutes.  A nice 8 pt. came in to participate but was quickly chased away by this guy.  He finally made his way into the food plot with the doe and after about 5 minutes, presented my grandson with a broad side shot at about 35 yds.  The largest buck to date taken from our farm...192 lbs live weight.  Just an incredible morning to be a part of my grandson's hunting adventures. 



After processing the deer and turning it into roasts, stew meat and ground venison, it was soon time to head back to the woods.  I decided to hunt the upper lower hang-on stand and Brooks was about 300 yds below me in the lower lower hang-on.  We have spent countless hours over the past 4 years developing this area.  The upper lower is a narrow plot about 40 yds wide and 250 yds long.  It flows into the lower lower plot which is much wider and not quite as long.  We keep a section between the 2 plots in a fallow state with native browse.  Here's my view from the stand looking down toward the lower lower plot.


Within 10 minutes of being in the stand a doe entered the lower lower.  Brooks and I could see each other thru binoculars.  The doe fed alone for about 15 minutes and finally made her way to the edge between us and next to the fallow area.  A young knarly racked buck came in and gave chase to the doe.  She avoided his advances and headed my way along the edge of the fallow area and out of his sight.  She started feeding on acorns under a large red oak as the young buck made his way in behind her.  At his sight, she bolted and came directly toward me.  At 10 yds she stops and starts feeding on the brassicas but is quartered almost directly away from me.

Brooks is watching all this take place thru his binoculars.  He knows until I get my first kill with the recurve that any deer is game.  She slowly turns to give me a better angle.  I come to full draw...really focus on a spot just behind her shoulder and release.  It was perfection!!!   The arrow hit its spot right where I was looking.  She whirled with the arrow sticking out about 6 to 8 inches and headed into the hardwood draw directly across from me.  I was certain I heard her crash.  I gave it 10 minutes and started down, knowing that my shot placement was spot on.  Brooks saw me climbing down so he was soon on his way.  60 yds or so in the hardwood draw she was piled up!  What a rush!!!  Found 1/2 of my arrow.


----------



## John Abbott (Nov 9, 2014)

First kill with your new bow, hunted with your grandson, what a weekend, thanks for sharing..


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 9, 2014)

Good stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 9, 2014)

Great story. Congratulations.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 9, 2014)

AC, I am tickled for you. I was telling Jerry Russell about your kill today on our way back from his club but I didn't know about the monster your grandson killed. What an awesome weekend for you and the family. Congratulations sir on a well earned trophy!!


----------



## Triple C (Nov 9, 2014)

Al33 said:


> AC, I am tickled for you. I was telling Jerry Russell about your kill today on our way back from his club but I didn't know about the monster your grandson killed. What an awesome weekend for you and the family. Congratulations sir on a well earned trophy!!



Thx guys!  Pretty special weekend for my grandson and me.  Al...thought I would save that tidbit till I posted tonight.  You can't imagine how nervous I was being an observer rather than the hunter when this whole thing unfolded Saturday morn.  It was like a movie show watching this buck chase back and forth and hardly ever leaving our sight.  Pretty special moment when it finally all came together.  As for my 1st trad kill...calm as a cucumber on that one until after I released the arrow and knew I had a kill.  Slight shakes set in...


----------



## Dennis (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job AC!! Congrats to your grandson too on his monster.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrat sir that is as good as it gets !!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats Sir!!! The best thing is the company you shared your hunt with. RC


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 10, 2014)

Way to go Otis. That was a great weekend!


----------



## Triple C (Nov 10, 2014)

Thx again guys!  Won't be too long til' the little feller is big enough to start slinging arrows at critters.  Just not quite big enough to draw the poundage right now but is pretty deadly with his 22 lb recurve.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 10, 2014)

Very happy for you and the young man. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 11, 2014)

Great hunt. Congratulations.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Nov 12, 2014)

Good job.  That sounds like a great weekend for sure!  The smile on your grandson's face says it all.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 23, 2014)

Arrived at the farm Friday afternoon and slipped down to our bean field plot to find 3 pigs feeding in the lower section about 150 yds away.  Slipped down the edge of the field and got to about 30 yds.  They began to feed toward me.  When the 1st got to about 16 yds I drew...picked a spot...anchored and released.  Critter never made it out of the field.  2 pigs and 1 doe so far with my new style of hunting.  I love this stuff!!!




Another shout out to Al for helping me with my set up after I got my bow and spending time shooting in his yard.  Just received my 165 grain Simmons Landsharks that will be on the arrows next Wednesday.  Discovering the 3 blade broad heads just don't give me enough penetration but they still do the trick.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 23, 2014)

Having fun yet 3c. Good shooting.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Having fun yet 3c. Good shooting.



I think he is......


----------



## Triple C (Nov 23, 2014)

Having fun yet...As only you veterans of the stick and string would know.  Just wish I'd started sooner...


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man O man, you are rolling now!! Like grandson like grandpa, that smile says it all. Really tickled for you Otis, and by the way you were shooting when we first met I knew it wouldn't take long. You are an excellent shot!!


----------

